# What are immune Tests ?



## barbiejean (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi please excuse my ignorance but what exactly are Immune Tests ? Also What are the Chicago Tests ?
Is there anywhere in wales that currently offer these tests ?


Thanks


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi barbiejean i cant answer your question   but im sure someone will answer you soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya babiejean

this link will help you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

i know you can get nk cell assay done via the natural health and fertility clinic in whitchurch cardiff but this is not the full chicago tests and i know no where is wales that do them

most places are in london, some places such as CARE clinics can do the test but they ask you to have your tx with them too

are you thinking of having these tests?

if you are i advise lots of research and also get a copy of dr beers books is your body baby friendly,

also i want to point out that there is no evidence that supports immune testing yet it does work for many many ladies after lots of failed cycles. i know i have uNK cells in my uterus and for me the biospy was what made sense in my head, i went to liverpool to see dr quenby for my biospy and this is something different from the 'chicago test'

i will warn you there is so much to take in so your research might take a while

good luck


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Barbiejean - The Chicago Tests are the immune tests. Immune testing is to test if your body's immune system is too strong and destroying your embryos when they are transfered. I have just had full immune testing done in London and have just found out that I have raised Natural Killer Cells (you can google that if you want to know more) I am returning to London tomorrow to discuss what treatment options I have before doing another cycle. I hope this helps. Its all a mine field once you start reading it. If you want to know more buy the Dr Beer's book called Is your body baby friendly, its very good.


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Kara beat me to it!!


----------

